
Dashbot: Add AI to Any Car for $49 by Next Thing Co - mwcampbell
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/dashbot-a-49-robot-for-your-dashboard
======
mwcampbell
This campaign has been going for a little while, but I just found out about
it. It's from the company that brought us CHIP
([http://www.getchip.com/](http://www.getchip.com/)). And they say the
software will be open source.

